# Army Rangers get new commander



## Ravage (Jul 2, 2008)

http://savannahnow.com/node/526594

* Rangers* led the way through the moss-draped oaks of Forsyth Park on Tuesday as members of the 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* assembled in parade formation for a colorful change-of-command ceremony.

The Rangers honored their outgoing commander, Army Col. Bryan Lee Rudacille, and welcomed incoming commander Lt. Col. Brian Mennes.

The old Forsyth Park East Fort was a fitting backdrop for the Hunter Army Airfield-based Rangers, who continue the park's military tradition by conducting their battalion change-of-command ceremonies there.

Dignitaries and special guests were seated under tents, while passersby stood or sat on the grass as the battalion's colors were formally presented to the new commander.

Rudacille is on his way to classes at the U.S. Army War College before assuming command of a basic-training brigade at Fort Jackson near Columbia, S.C.












> The 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* flag corps stands in formation during a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News)









> 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* leadership, foreground, and their troops salute as the Star Spangled Banner is played during a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)









> Incoming commander Lt. Col. Brian Mennes accepts possession of 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* colors during a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)









> A young lady watches from the grass as soldiers of the 1st Battalion, *75th RangerRegiment*  march past following a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)









> Outgoing commander of the 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* Col. Bryan Lee Rudacille, right, takes the battalion colors from the flag bearer before they are presented to the incoming commander Lt. Col. Brian Mennes, left, during a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)









> Soldiers of the 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* stand in formation during a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park in which incoming commander Lt. Col. Brian Mennes assumed command from outgoing commander Col. Bryan Lee Rudacille. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)









> Spectators sit on the grass as they watch soldiers of the 1st Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment*  pass in review following a change of command ceremony in Forsyth Park in which incoming commander Lt. Col. Brian Mennes assumed command from outgoing commander Col. Bryan Lee Rudacille. (John Carrington/Savannah Morning News) (Photo: John Carrington)


----------

